# subclass 573



## was1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello everyone , can anybody tell me is interview being cancelled for australia visa process ? Becoz I have heard they are not taking interviews ? Is this true ??????


----------



## haaaari (Jun 27, 2015)

where you heard this news ? 
any website or friend ?


----------



## Usman_869 (May 4, 2015)

was1 said:


> Hello everyone , can anybody tell me is interview being cancelled for australia visa process ? Becoz I have heard they are not taking interviews ? Is this true ??????


it isn't true


----------



## haaaari (Jun 27, 2015)

was1 said:


> Hello everyone , can anybody tell me is interview being cancelled for australia visa process ? Becoz I have heard they are not taking interviews ? Is this true ??????


i heard that news is student visa process is delay due to some work load means they launch new policy is it true if anyone have update please reply..!!!


----------



## a.Afridi (Jul 5, 2015)

haaaari said:


> i heard that news is student visa process is delay due to some work load means they launch new policy is it true if anyone have update please reply..!!!


Hey. Could you elaborate on what is meant by "new policy"?


----------

